# LM Toolworks and PhotonX Grand Tala #6



## Ozythemandias (Sep 6, 2022)

Some of you may already be familiar with Leo of LM Toolworks, but those for those who aren't, he's a Philippines based flashlight maker, making all of his pieces by hand on manual equipment. He's also a very accomplished engraver, and can utilize a variety of techniques as showcased here on the first Grand Tala.

The Tala is a light concept I've been developing with Leo, an EDC sized light with a center throwy emitter and a floody mule ring. While working on a more attainable CNC produced Tala, Leo is also making handmade one-off versions of it that we're calling Grand Talas. I'm excited to say Grand Tala #6 is available now for purchase and shipping from the US, you can find it here


----------



## thermal guy (Sep 6, 2022)

Holy hell! Them are some gorgeous lights. 😮


----------



## sebis (Oct 12, 2022)

Let me start by saying I love the concept!

@Ozythemandias do you have the specs on the thrower e.g. what is the candela, lumens at maximum, etc. In addition, any details on the head, fully potted? ... any other notable features. 

I wish the reflector was smooth/mirror like for maximum throw therefore would have been the greatest dynamic range between the mule ring and the thrower.


----------

